# Watery warts



## BrownSheep (Jan 8, 2012)

Last year my ewe developed small watery "warts" around her vulva just prior( a week or two) to lambing triplets. She is again developing these bumps  and is soon expected to lamb . I'm not overly concered but an just curious if anyone know the cause.


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Jan 9, 2012)

Orf, or Soremouth, can cause blisters/lesions around the vulva and udder. It usually runs its course in a week or up to a few weeks. It's a zoonotic disease, which means you can get it, and you should wear gloves when handling her.  I would do some reading up on it, because it can last in the scabs after they fall off and can be highly contagious.  You may want to have a vet out to confirm or rule it out.


----------



## BrownSheep (Jan 9, 2012)

We've had sore mouth before in our market lambs but I don't believe this is the same.  Where sore mouth is scabby and looks a lot like a cold sore these look like blisters you would get on your heels if you wore bad shoes.


----------

